# K&T Milwaukee Rotary head milling machine mdl D - $5500 (santa cruz)



## matthewsx (Jun 23, 2020)

I think he got an extra zero in there. I was looking at one of these machines a while back and although they are kinda neat they don't have nearly the capacity you would expect in a 5000 lb machine. Another one of those innovations that came before CNC and is now pretty much a moot point.









						K&T Milwaukee Rotary head milling machine mdl D - tools - by dealer...
					

Milwaukee Model D rotary head milling machine. This is a very unique machine in very good...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 23, 2020)

I think the K&T Model 2-D is one of the neatest machines ever built.  The machine has universal drive on all axes, with sinusoidal motion on the Z (with the cherrying attachment) and the rotary axis for magnitude and displacement.  It would be mind boggling to plot a chart for some of the complex motions this mill is capable of.  I routinely search the machine dealers for this specific mill.  For one in good condition with the accessories, the asking price is okay, especially in southern California.  This one is "currently wired" for 480, which should be written as can "only be wired" for 480, which is a project to convert.  If I hadn't bought my Lagun this fall, I'd be on my way to the airport now.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 23, 2020)

Yes, it's a super cool machine. Like I said I was looking into one a while back and what I found was it takes a *very *experienced machinist to make it do all the things it can. I posted it here because I figured if anyone would actually want one it will probably be one of our members. 

My comment on the price is based on the one I was looking at last year, I think it was actually offered for free. I think it's at a shop that I've talked to the owner before and he's an interesting guy, knows his stuff and has tons of pieces and parts for all kinds of gear.









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com
				




If anyone is looking for weird stuff he's definitely worth a call.

John


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 23, 2020)

My Dad's uncle was a tool and die maker in the '50s-'60s who would travel all over the country doing "special jobs", only working at night because he said the vibrations from the earth were lower then... truth is, he probably needed to concentrate like hell to do his work and didn't need any distractions.  I remember clearly seeing one of his notebooks that had his plotting all worked out for complex rotary motions a'la K&T rotary head.  It was fascinating.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 23, 2020)

Where's Duane, he can move that to his new shop.....


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 23, 2020)

I went by there this morning and it's definitely a thing of beauty. 

John


----------



## Janderso (Jun 23, 2020)

Not a machine tool for your dabbling hobbiest.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 23, 2020)

At least it is indoors, machines like this make me kind of sad. They are such a feat of engineering, but the number of people in the market for a 5000lb, 480v machine are probably far fewer than the machines available. Hope it finds a good home.


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 23, 2020)

That thing looks slicker than snot


----------



## middle.road (Jun 23, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> My Dad's uncle was a tool and die maker in the '50s-'60s who would travel all over the country doing "special jobs", only working at night because he said the vibrations from the earth were lower then... truth is, he probably needed to concentrate like hell to do his work and didn't need any distractions.  I remember clearly seeing one of his notebooks that had his plotting all worked out for complex rotary motions a'la K&T rotary head.  It was fascinating.


It would be cool to see his notebooks - that's for sure!

Actually, the vibrations in the shop during normal working hours does effect all equipment throughout the shop. 
I experienced CMM's and related machines crash because of that.
I would have to work second or graveyard shifts to get the work done because the fork trucks weren't going back and forth.
That's not to mention the overhead cranes.......


----------



## Superburban (Jun 24, 2020)

Here is a demo of the rotary head working. Also has a cool powered rotary table. Interesting shot of the belts at the end. I still do not get how it all works, but I will look until I find out, thats how I am. I hafta know.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 24, 2020)

Slow motion CNC, looks like math might be a little more involved than your regular mill.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 24, 2020)

I was slathering over these mills with intensity a year or two ago.  I bought a spirograph pretty early on in the fall through that rabbit hole.  Isn't it just so damn cool?  All the brain you gotta put into setting it up to make a movement then make a pattern of movements to create shapes out of metal.  This is not an etch-a-sketch.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 24, 2020)

So is this thing programmed with punch cards or is all mechanical?

I'm not comfortable with machines that are smarter than me.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 24, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> So is this thing programmed with punch cards or is all mechanical?
> 
> I'm not comfortable with machines that are smarter than me.



It's mechanical, takes a genius to operate though....

John


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 25, 2020)

I really enjoyed this video.  My eyes were as big as saucers and my nose was almost touching the screen, because that's the kind of nerd I am.


----------



## gr8legs (Jun 25, 2020)

Pretty amazing for mechanical linkages in 1955.


----------



## Diecutter (Jun 25, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> I was slathering over these mills with intensity a year or two ago.  I bought a spirograph pretty early on in the fall through that rabbit hole.  Isn't it just so damn cool?  All the brain you gotta put into setting it up to make a movement then make a pattern of movements to create shapes out of metal.  This is not an etch-a-sketch.


Your comments regarding the spirograph and complex mills suggests you might like one of my favorite machines, the rose engine turning lathe. Gears, attachments, and complex computations galore. Check it out.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 25, 2020)

Wow, the rose engines are really something!  It's like a dog drive screw machine on crazy roids.  I am amazed at how early it was used.  It also looks amazingly easy to set up, just follow the book and set the followers... right?


----------



## Janderso (Jun 25, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> Wow, the rose engines are really something!  It's like a dog drive screw machine on crazy roids.  I am amazed at how early it was used.  It also looks amazingly easy to set up, just follow the book and set the followers... right?


Right.
I wonder if it comes with instructions.......
I'm with you Aaron, I don't like machines that are smarter than me. 
Way cool though!


----------



## Janderso (Jun 25, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> Wow, the rose engines are really something!  It's like a dog drive screw machine on crazy roids.  I am amazed at how early it was used.  It also looks amazingly easy to set up, just follow the book and set the followers... right?


Right.
I wonder if it comes with instructions.......
I'm with you Aaron, I don't like machines that are smarter than me. 
Way cool though!


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 25, 2020)

I looked into Rose Engine lathes at one time, very cool machines....

John


----------



## Diecutter (Jun 26, 2020)

It comes with only a 3" by 5"  instruction card which says "Kid, you'll shoot your eye out!


----------

